# Bubbleboy DWC question..



## Carlo (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello All,

I'm interested in learning about how to grow with hydroponics. HTGSupply has a bubbleboy 4basket dwc system that seems pretty inexpensive and seems to come with the basic necessities for under 35$. Seems like a good deal.

Would you recommend this system for a beginner? Basically, I'm trying to find out which way I prefer to grow, soil or hydro.

I'm learning that soil can be difficult to work with when growing indoors, as I find myself constantly brooming soil off the tile floor. Other than that, my plants are doing okay with soil.

However, it does seem like having to routinely buy pots, seedling starting soil and normal potting soil can become tedious and somewhat pricey.

Also, it seems like the plants grow faster and stronger with hydro.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

I would pass on this.  First of all, I would certainly not be for putting 4 plants in a 3.5 gal bucket.  Secondly, you can probably make a DWC setup for $10-20 depending on how good a shopper you are.  If you want to put 4 plants in one container, I would go with a minimum of a 10 gal tote and even then, you are going to be crowded.  Or you can do a single plant in a 3-5 gal bucket.  

If you go with hydro, you are also going to need a pH meter (you need a meter, strips are not accurate enough).  You are also going to need an ec meter of some kind to measure the ppms of your nute solution.  

I don't think that soil is more difficult than hydro.


----------



## Carlo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks THG,

What if i tried growing only 2 autos in that system? Would they fit? Since autos tend to be much smaller. 

I already have a ph meter. Therefore, I now need an ec meter.

This is more experimental than anything else. Also, I already placed in the order. Too late now, no choice but to try to make it work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

No, I would not put more than 1 plant in there.  Why did you even ask if you already purchased it?  It is overpriced and too small.  In flowering, you will probably be mixing and adding nutes every day and they will be horribly overcrowded.  More plants DO NOT mean more bud.


----------

